# Some trophies that my clients collected over the years



## Fritz Bowhuntin (May 6, 2012)




----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice!

I'd like to here the story on the Sittatunga.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd love to hear about the Broadheads used to kill a hippo and elephant! Wowzers


----------



## Fritz Bowhuntin (May 6, 2012)

I tried to copy and paste the story from a word document where I saved the write up of the hunt. I was warned that it is spam so I do not know what to do next.

The attached photo show me and the trackers recovering the Forest Sitatunga from the water where we hunted it.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for trying.


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

The Lord Derby Eland :set1_applaud:
I heard its an extremely tough hunt, along with the Mountain Nyala!
One day


----------



## Fritz Bowhuntin (May 6, 2012)

The most difficult hunt I ever guided was for Mountain Nyala. The LDE was not that bad. You have to hunt smart with a bow and not hard but sometimes you end up hunting very hard.


----------



## davidhein (Jul 26, 2009)

I read the bowhunter every month, and I remember your Mountain Nyala hunt as if I was there. 
They such beautiful animals though (worth the hunt?), I remember your clients Nyala being narrow horned and then also the minimum horn standards put in by Ethiopian government/wildlife officials.

Congratulations on all your clients trophies, they are truly wonderful


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW !
Glen


----------

